# data2.cab



## Greg101 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have this game called Empires dawn of the modern world and it worked fine until i had to unistall it then when i reinstalled it it would ask for the second disk when i put the disk in it loads halfway then stops and sais FDIcopy code 4 (corrupt cabinet) when i try to open the data2.cab file the disk starts making a strange sound then sais file is corrupt so is there any way to fix this.

by the way i have met the requirements for the game and it happens on every computer i try to install it on Vista and XP


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Greg. 

If it happens on every computer, then the possibility of the data being corrupt is great. 

If the disk has many scratches etc on it, you might look into getting it cleaned, but there are no guarantee's that this will work. 

Unfortunately, the only thing to do then is to get another disk.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

You could try using a program like ISOBuster to recover the data.
I've had problems with scratched discs before but ISOBuster was able to get the data off the disc anyway.


----------



## Greg101 (Jul 3, 2008)

I took the disk in to get repaired then i found out that it was deeply scratched to the other side,is there a way to get the data1.cab file online because unfortunaly the company went bankrupt and the game isnt sold anymore


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

None that I know of ... sorry. 

You could try Tiber's suggestion


----------



## DRL (Mar 24, 2009)

hi, same problem too...i tried installing GTA 4 in my pc but during extraction of files, it says failed/corrupt data.cab2..hav u solved this error?pls pm me..tnx


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi DRL, welcome to TSF.
Have you tried any of the suggestions above?
Try multiple computers, Use ISOBuster to try and recover data, try cleaning the disc.
If all of those fail, then the disc is likely beyond repair, and you will need to get a new one.


----------

